# Documentation



## JulesofColorado (Feb 5, 2010)

I have started to document a record of ER IV Hydration and Infusions which are lacking proper documentation for stop times, therefore, we were unable to code these services, which leads to loss of revenue.

I would like to, hopefully, discuss this with our ER Director that it is important that IV Push and Infusion times are documented for drug administration services so that the services can be appropriately reflected in coding and billing.

My question is, is there a way I could find out the cost of these services so that I can properly present the exact loss to the ER Director?



Thanks in advance


----------



## ciphermed (Feb 5, 2010)

You can find reimbursement data by CPT/HCPCS code in the Addendum B on CMS 's web-site...

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/hospitaloutp...descending&itemID=CMS1232221&intNumPerPage=10

Hope this is helpful,


----------



## JulesofColorado (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

